# Excision of vaginal cuff granuloma



## neecen (Sep 14, 2018)

Hello my coding friends,

Does anyone know of a code for this? Everything I find leads to the unlisted 58999 and I have no idea how I would be able to get this precerted. 

Any feedback is appreciated!

Thanks,
Denise


----------



## neecen (Sep 19, 2018)

No takers on this question?


----------



## csperoni (Oct 19, 2018)

I would agree this is unlisted 58999 (unfortunately).  I would compare it to 57000 or 57135.  We need to use unlisted codes on a fairly regular basis due to the unusual and/or complex nature of what we do.  Most insurance companies will have a policy in place regarding pre-cert.  The harder part is getting fair reimbursement afterwards.  Good luck.


----------



## Cmama12 (Oct 29, 2018)

Unlisted is correct. I believe we use 57135 as a comparable.


----------

